# Sneezing Chicken?



## Emmy1030 (Jan 5, 2022)

I have two chicks about four weeks and I’ve had them about a week now. They both are sneezing I believe and it started today. When they sneeze a liquid comes out which I think might be water. They rub their noses on their surrounding so it’s obviously bothering them. I don’t know what to do.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

What kind of litter are you using? It could be fine dust particles in the litter causing the problem or ammonia fumes from soiled bedding.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would pull them out of their brooder, it would be the easiest way to confirm dawg's suggestion that it has something to do with the brooder itself. If they stop then it's their home that is bothering them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Agree with Dawg.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

it could just be normal, our chicks sneezed a lot when they were growing, but they never had runny noses. when did the snot start, like after they were sneezing for a bit or right when they sneezed?


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

It’s normal for a chicken to sneeze.


----------



## Fairmaiden (May 10, 2021)

It could just be that your chickens have a cold.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

Fairmaiden said:


> It could just be that your chickens have a cold.


just curious, was that a serious comment?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably but so many don't understand chickens don't get colds as we know them.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

hmmmmmm... ok


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin is correct. Chickens dont get colds. Chicken "colds" are either an environmental issue or a respiratory disease. You do NOT want to deal with the latter. Birds that survive respiratory diseases are carriers for life and owners have two choices; maintain a closed flock or cull.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Robin is correct. Chickens dont get colds. Chicken "colds" are either an environmental issue or a respiratory disease. You do NOT want to deal with the latter. Birds that survive respiratory diseases are carriers for life and owners have two choices; maintain a closed flock or cull.


Thanks for that information!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Omggg buttercup also sneeze and water comes out of her nose.. I feel like when she’s drinking water she keeps getting water in her nose bht she acts normal.


----------

